# Mike Horton on Office Hours at 9AM Pac Today



## R. Scott Clark (Oct 5, 2009)

The next episode of Office Hours from Westminster Seminary California will be released (Dv) today at 9AM Pacific. This episode is an opportunity to get to know the Mike behind the mic. Don't forget that the contest runs all season long.


----------



## tellville (Oct 10, 2009)

lol. I thought this was going to be a post about Mike Horton discussing actual office hours in the universities/seminaries and whether students demand too much from them or something like that. Especially given that it was the good professor posting the thread. Whoops! 

P.S.
I've never even heard of the program so that is probably why I thought actual office hours as well.


----------



## CNJ (Oct 10, 2009)

Enjoyed listening to this interview on my iPod. *He said that there is a Christian faith, not a reformed faith. * He mentioned the new Calvinism as a journey with the five points just the on ramp to faith. 

Liked hearing about *his writing* as well. His theological writing has propelling his popular books--Christless Christianity and The Gospel Driven Life books. Can't wait to get his systematic theology book that will come out from Zondervan and to get The Gospel Driven Life. 

I have just finished my book, a spiritual memoir, and think we need to get our faith out there and how it plays out in our life.

Cordially,
Carol Noren Johnson


----------

